# what to use for dividing sand and gravel?



## tbarlow (Jun 23, 2014)

You can buy the aquascaping kits online virtually anywhere.

http://www.amazon.com/SubstrateSource-11-Inch-Stainless-Aquarium-Aquascaping/dp/B00DUQ5D1W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403577694&sr=8-1&keywords=aquascaping+tools

As for keeping the substrate separated in the tank, people use all sorts of materials. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=183817

For the forest look, you really need pieces of driftwood. Here's a really famous tank that I've seen all over the place.

http://www.skroutzondeck.com/beautiful-collection-of-aquascaping-designs-for-your-aquarium/wonderful-green-forest-theme-of-aquscaping-design-for-aquarium/

I'm not sure how someone would do it without driftwood.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

To divide the two while pouring is can be done with plain old cardboard for flexible plastic. The more flexible it is the more natural it will look. Now if you wanted permanent division, that will require different media. Plexiglass or natural or man made item can be used as long as it is aquarium safe. Some online site sale substrate support but its nothing more than plastic so just us it but test it out prior to permanent fixation. 

If you don't want plants growing into certain areas, you will have to have a more permanent division.


----------

